# The Midwest Center for Anxiety & Deprssion



## baxter (Aug 30, 2002)

Hi, Has anyone ever tried The Midwest Center for Anxiety & Depression Program? It's a program with 15 Audio Tapes & Workbook & Videos. I tried it last year. But didn't have much luck with it. And it wasn't cheap either. It cost me about $400. Now I'm trying the Personal Coach Program with the Midwest Center. And I'm hoping I'll better luck with this. And it's not cheap $1300 I have servere IBS-?D and I get a lot of Panic Attacks & Anxiety with my IBS. So if anyone has tried these programs please let me know how you did.Thanks


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Baxter, were you diagnosed with IBS?Do you know anything about Hypnotherapy or CBT for IBS?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

baxter, couple more questions, how long have youu had IBS and do you feel like the anxiety is mainly generated by the IBS?


----------



## baxter (Aug 30, 2002)

Hi Eric, Yes I was diagnosed with having IBS years ago, 20+. I've had an sigmoidoscopic Exam & Barium Enema about 7 years ago and the doctor said then that I have a Spastic Colon. But the past 2-3 years the Panic & Anxiety attacks are getting worse. And yes the Panic & Anxiety is mainly generated by the IBS. I have fears of going any place where there isn't a bathroom near by. I'm really bad in the car. I have a 60+ mile comute to work everyday and that doesn't goes well with my IBS/?D. I even get panicky going to get my nails done or any thing else where I'm not in control. I've tried all types of Anxiety Meds but they give me a lexative effect. I'm currently seeing a psychologist & going for counseling for my Anxiety & Panic Attacks. Yes Iv'e been thinking about Mike Tapes latey.I may order his CD's real soon. But I want to see how this Personal Coaching goes first. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I agree, for you to do one thing at a time and see how it goes, sometimes doing to much at once is counter productive and then you have a hard time seeing what does what.On the HT for IBS it is specifacally for IBS as can be some CBT therapist who treat IBS. The HT is also at a different level subconcious verses concious levels.A lot of people experience and suffer what your going through and I will post some info on it for you, but read throuugh the threads here and the topics and you will see a lot of discussions on what your going through and things that can help.It is worth reading this also as this is part of it."What would be an example of new understanding? Well one example is that we're starting to understand how the brain is responding to the pain in IBS. There have been some studies done where they've artificially created a kind of an irritable bowel by placing a balloon to stretch the bowel, and that produces pain. Then they've compared people with IBS to non-IBS, or "normal" individuals. And what they've found is that when you stretch the bowel-and use PET scans to monitor the response-in normal individuals, certain areas of the brain that register pain respond and release chemicals called neurotransmitters that suppress and lower the pain. But it seems that doesn't happen as well in people with IBS. In fact, in people with IBS another area of the brain responds that is associated with anxiety. So what we find is that people with IBS, aside from having a bowel problem, may have some difficulty in terms of the way their brain is regulating the pain."This is important part of the above."But it seems that doesn't happen as well in people with IBS. In fact, in people with IBS another area of the brain responds that is associated with anxiety." http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/clinicalIssues.html This is also another important part just for the info. http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/stress.html One more.Using Relaxation Coping with Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/relax.htm Hope some of this helps also.


----------



## baxter (Aug 30, 2002)

Eric, Thanks for all the info.


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

I did that program many years ago, probably 1986. It helped me somewhat, taught me not to fear the panic attacks and how to understand it all a bit better. It may have caused some improvement in my IBS, but not much. Mike's tapes were much more helpful, easier to use, cheaper and far more effective.AZ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Baxter, your welcome, there is a lot of information out there and a lot the doctors don't really go over with patients in the small amount of time they have.If you have any more particular questions let us know and good luck with the personal training.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Baxter, another good resource is Dr Bolens book on CBT and IBS, CBT specifically for IBS, you might want to read that its very good.







http://www.irritablebowel.net/


----------



## Rachel (Dec 31, 1998)

...


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

Baxter:I did both the Midwest Program and a portion of the personal coaching back in l998. It did help me with the panic/anxiety attacks and gave me the tools to get through a life-threatening health situation (multiple transfusions along with surgery). My panic attacks were greatly reduced. I have tried both of Mike's tapes and they have helped me just as much as the Midwest Center. Frankly, I would get annoyed at some of the people on the Midwest Center tapes. However, both programs were helpful as I am unable to tolerate the medications.Good luck.Renee'


----------

